# Riding in the smoke



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't been on the bike since this past Sunday, mainly because of the heavy smoke in the air due to the current wildfires. I was about to go riding after work today but changed my mind as I saw the smokey horizon. I am thinking about going riding tomorrow or maybe saturday but am still not too sure of the air quality. I was just wondering if anyone else out there are avoiding outside activities because of this heavy smoke. I don't have asthma or any other health problems but the last time I rode when there was smoke left over from a heavy fire it smelled so bad that I had to turn around in less than 5 miles.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been riding consistently all week. I have EIA and I've suffered no symptoms from the smoke. I've been riding at a pretty high intensity on the southern peninsula. My understanding is that the east bay and southern marin are at higher risk than other areas in northern california.

when in doubt, check the http://www.sparetheair.org/about/five_day.htm


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I went riding this morning... the only difference I felt was that my eyes where a little more dry then usual.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It's really an individual thing. Follow your intuition and don't rely on the air quality index/Spare the Air site, since for me at least, there's clearly irritants in the smoke that are not accounted for in the index. And I don't asthma, respiratory problems, etc. I checked the index before I headed out for a ride Tuesday, and it was surprisingly listed as "moderate," even though it was very smokey. I really regret it. About half-way through the ride, I was really suffering. The next day I woke up hoarse, chest congestion, etc. I haven't ridden since Tuesday, and here it is Friday, and I still haven't completely recovered.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I rode Tuesday, and went slowly, breathing in though my nose and out through my mouth. I haven't ridden since as the conditions have worsened. They guys I ride with are still going out, but for me, it's not worth it. I don't smoke cigarettes because they are not good for you and this is many times worse.
Each to their own though.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

this sucks, i got a new bike yesterday and I cant ride, AND I am supposed to be racing this weekend but I havent been riding because of this stuff....:mad2:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

atrack24 said:


> this sucks, i got a new bike yesterday and I cant ride, AND I am supposed to be racing this weekend but I havent been riding because of this stuff....:mad2:


Out of curiosity, where you racing this weekend?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I rode Montebello on Tuesday and OLH on Thursday, and set new PRs on both. Montebello was clear as a bell, while Portola Valley seemed slightly hazy. For me it was no big deal in the hills. On the South Bay valley floor it didn't seem any different to a typical bad air day in the winter.


----------



## dslfoolish (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been riding in the south bay this entire week-- taking it more easy than usual due to the smoke. I really don't feel any different, but I'm afraid the air is going to do some damage. I'm going mtn biking later today w/ a friend so we'll see how much worse its gotten since yesterday. I'm dying to do Calaveras tomorrow . But I don't want to die doing it....


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

heading down to the beach house and cooking up some artichokes. 

maybe bringing the bike along =)


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i haven't been riding all week. i live in the north bay and the smoke has been really bad. i've seen a few people out, but not me. who knows how they felt afterwards. i seems to be "clearing" up, but i may head off-road tomorrow and see how it goes. depends how well i can see the hills from my house really.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm... doing the Climb to Kaiser this tomorrow. Hopefully the air is clearer at high elevation. I'd hate to abandon.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

gonna bit the bullet and ride the Giro tomorrow... hopefully it clears up tomorrow, if not, I'll have an excuse to go sloooooow.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*The North Bay is Bad*

I live in Calistoga and it has been smoky since last Sunday and really bad since Tuesday. I rode in the smoke on Sunday and Monday and it was not too bad. However, the short flat ride I did on Tuesday was a mistake. I could really feel it in my lungs. Wednesday through most of today (Friday), it was so bad you could feel it if you took a deep breath, so riding was definitely a bad idea. Thankfully the wind has picked up this evening and it is already much better.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I am determined to ride on the Sunday “south bay” ride in its entirety, but in sort of mirroring what Dr. John states, I’ve had a similar condition which actually started a couple weeks ago when riding home from work (Friday) into the dark orange smoke cloud originating from the Bonny Doon fire. I started feeling really awful the same day, and I have barely seen any improvements since. This respiratory thing really sucks, however, I think I’d rather have fires than hurricanes, tornadoes, flooding, blizzards, or white supremacists.

Hope to see you all on the ride on Sunday!


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*smoke*

No way can this be worse than all the dust I've inhaled in MTB races over the years. Once visibility drops to less than 10 feet, I'll reconsider  But then I'm hardly riding anyways, smoke or not. 

This reminds me, I'm pretty sure I remember reading Ned Overend actually wore a filter over his mouth, I think it was the race down at Snow Summit, b/c of so much dust thrown up making it hard to breathe. But after the first lap he rode off the front so the trail was clear for him and he ditched the face mask. Easy for him...

Nose breathing helps. Lots more filtering in your nose than your mouth. 

Cheers,


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I posted a question about riding in the smoke and the basic gist I got was to take it easy if possible - even ride an indoor trainer. I'm sure it's bad in the Bay area, but we currently have over 150 active fires in Shasta County alone. There have been several days where you needed to use headlights during the day to increase visibility - even grounded Air Attack. So, as much as I want to ride, I'll stay on the trainer until the smoke clears a bit more.

Always amazes me where people think "Northern California" starts....looking at a map, seems like the Bay area is about as Central Calif, as you can get.....


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Raced in Truckee*

Much of the smoke has been heading over to the Reno / Tahoe area. I did a Reno Wheelmen race on Tuesday 6/24/08 in the smoke. 24 mile road race in some hills just east of Truckee (Boca / Stampede area). The officials considered cancelling the race but enough locals showed up that it was still held. 

Surprisingly the smoke wasn't as much of a factor as I envisioned. A few racers had watery eyes at the start but you couldn't really differentiate between allergies and smoke. When I came into the finish I expected to find people hacking away but it didn't factor in at all.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

guys, here's a couple of links where inhaling small particles called PM2.5 from polluted air can bypass normal defense mechanisms in our lungs because of their smaller size, and readily get into the blood stream and may cause heart problems..interesting read considering that's what we're facing now with all the fallout and haziness from the wildfires we're having...probably time to switch to indoor training for now (i.e., elliptical, trainer, etc)
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/06/010612065427.htm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1383645.stm


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

kretzel said:


> No way can this be worse than all the dust I've inhaled in MTB races over the years. Once visibility drops to less than 10 feet, I'll reconsider  But then I'm hardly riding anyways, smoke or not.
> 
> This reminds me, I'm pretty sure I remember reading Ned Overend actually wore a filter over his mouth, I think it was the race down at Snow Summit, b/c of so much dust thrown up making it hard to breathe. But after the first lap he rode off the front so the trail was clear for him and he ditched the face mask. Easy for him...
> 
> ...


Dust is not normally considered a carcinogen.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Blue Skies*

Finally, air quality rated "good" on the Peninsula, and blue skies! I went for an easy 30 mile ride around the Bay yesterday. Almost a week off the bike but I'm still not 100%.  Hopefully the nice clean air will do me good. Got to go ride.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

AlexCad5 said:


> Dust is not normally considered a carcinogen.


Smoke particles from forest fires gotta land somewhere, the forest seems like as good a place as any. At any rate, as long as I feel good and have zero symptoms, I'll roll the dice for a week or so every couple of years. I lived in DC for five years and there were many, many days when riding really did feel dangerous and I stayed home. Can't say that's been the case for me these past few weeks, YMMV. We can all be glad for the blue skies today! 

Cheers,


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Good Air Quality Conditions site, updated frequently.

http://www.airnow.gov/index.cfm?action=airnow.showlocal&CityID=230


----------



## gearbolt (Dec 6, 2004)

*Today is ....... gorgeous !*

Just came back from riding Sierra Rd. I had stopped riding for days because of the smokes. Now today the weather is great. No smoke, no ashes. Get out and ride.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Sick as a dog this week after two longer than usual rides this weekend in Marin (GGB to Headlands to Sausolito to CM to Larkspur). Was this due to a resurgence in bad air?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wouldn't surprise me. As I'm learning, for me, it really depends on the type of crap in the air, so an air quality rating of "moderate" does me little good. I've never had problems/sensitivity in the past and never gave air quality any concerns, but I really seem to have problems with smoke. A few weeks ago when it was really bad smoke-wise, even though air quality was indicated as moderate, I really got sick. It took days to recover.

I went out Monday and I approached a moderate climb I always do as usual, and felt fine going up it, but really had difficulties catching my breath at the top. It was kind of scary. So I'm still getting my mileage in, but I'm taking it at lot easier exertion-wise. It's supposed to clear up this weekend.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Strange, I felt great on the bike over the weekend. Had two "break-through" rides but Tuesday AM felt terrible and rode terribly.

Dr. John, are you riding north or south of SF?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Peninsula/San Mateo area. 

Yes, it does vary from area to area. I seem to recall the North Bay area being "unhealthful" over the weekend, which is unusual.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm skipping my usual Friday Mtn bike ride for the gym. That smokey air is not disappearing. I'll save my smoke inhalation for Sunday's road ride instead.


----------

